# Back after 12ish years...



## DejaVu (Jul 23, 2020)

I use to be an avid MAC collector, but have been out of the game for many years. I have given away a ton of my collection over the years and am now trying to figure out if anything I have left has any value. I don’t know my way around this site so am unsure how to figure this all out. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hope y’all are having a great night.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome (back)!


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 25, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome (back)!


Thank you! Would you be willing to answer a couple of questions for me? I’m just trying to find my way around and do not want to goof something up and break rules.

Is there a place in here that discusses MAC discontinued items and their value?

Is this also a selling site or strictly informational?

Thank you for any help you are willing to give me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2020)

DejaVu said:


> Is there a place in here that discusses MAC discontinued items and their value?
> 
> Is this also a selling site or strictly informational?
> 
> Thank you for any help you are willing to give me.



There is a section to talk about discontinued MAC items generally. 

https://www.specktra.net/forums/the-chopping-block.61/

We also have a Clearance Bin where people can sell or swap makeup, but there's a post count minimum (50 posts) you have to reach first in order to gain access, and padding your count just for access is very discouraged.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 27, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> There is a section to talk about discontinued MAC items generally.
> 
> https://www.specktra.net/forums/the-chopping-block.61/
> 
> We also have a Clearance Bin where people can sell or swap makeup, but there's a post count minimum (50 posts) you have to reach first in order to gain access, and padding your count just for access is very discouraged.


Thank you. Here is yet another silly question. What does a “post” consist of exactly? For example, this one that I made and we are responding in...does that constitute a post? Do responses I make to others count? I’m really technologically stunted so I truly apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 27, 2020)

DejaVu said:


> Thank you. Here is yet another silly question. What does a “post” consist of exactly? For example, this one that I made and we are responding in...does that constitute a post? Do responses I make to others count? I’m really technologically stunted so I truly apologize for my ignorance.



Yep, that's a post.


----------



## Beryl (Aug 18, 2020)

Try also posting on Reddit. There are online sites where people sell make-up, read the rules carefully.
With the Corona, many try selling surplus items online also unused clothes, shoes,bags etc.


----------

